# Hoyt Vantage Elite



## jnwright

Hoyt Vantage Elite.
Jet black
60# spiral cams
30" Draw
Zero bowstrings by Folkers Heroldt
Bow is in great condition,no scrathes.
Bare bow only

R8 500 onco


----------



## jnwright

R7800...


----------



## jnwright

Sold


----------

